

First autoscaling Node.js hosting - artayrac
http://nodejs-cloud.com

======
Goranek
I hate that you've created another domain for it. Pricing was too hard to
find, and i needed to click on "See all our services" to get it, and it's on
another domain :/

And then on the pricing page there is no node.js pricing or am i blind? :)

~~~
waxzce
We will change that quickly. Thx for your feedback.

~~~
Goranek
Kudos for being an European startup doing cloud paas. I like that !

------
rpledge
Looks interesting, but the 'drops' pricing model makes it really hard to
understand what it costs to run a server.

~~~
waxzce
just mail deal@clever-cloud.com and we will help you to figure out

but FYI it's 50$ month for a small app...

~~~
ffreire
For that price, how is nodejs-cloud differentiating themselves from the
competition? Right now I can deploy a "small app" to nodejitsu for only
$3/month...

~~~
waxzce
In fact this price allow you to run your app "all the time" in your own VM
with reasonable specs

~~~
ffreire
I suppose I'm not really seeing the benefit here --don't nodejitsu, heroku,
and others have the same "always on" policy?

I don't mean to rail against you or the service, but I am genuinely curious to
see what I get for $50 a month (which AFAICT is more or less the same as
nodejitsu and heroku). As MathewPhillips mentioned in my previous comment, it
sounds like nodejs-cloud isn't targeting individual developers so much as it
is pursuing small businesses and above.

~~~
waxzce
In fact they often use a cold start system, like GAE. But it's true we target
more some big industry... But I'm thinking changing some things about that :-)
Feel free to test the service, we will share some dicount code with you to
allow you to test it.

------
niggler
SLA: "4 hours of guaranteed fault repair time, and email support is included
for now."

First time I've seen it stated this way (and not the traditional uptime
percentage)

~~~
waxzce
Currently We can do up to 99,9% with professional support option :-)

~~~
Uchikoma
For 99,9% (around 45min downtime) per month $50 is cheap, what I have seen
over the years from hosters with Cisco firmware problems, BGP problems, power
failures, hurricanes etc. and many more and recovery times of 30min++.

~~~
waxzce
In case of professional services we will reimburse customers if we fail to be
99,9% available. The pro-service will be available next month or the month
after. We can do that because we use more than one datacenter and providers.
We do this kind of service for several customer today

